# Bank Teller experience



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I had a nice experience at the bank today. Two of my favorite tellers were there (they are nice and on FIRE!). I was my usual polite and genial self, and I asked if I could please obtain a balance on one of my accounts. They jokingly told me they don't give balances on Tuesdays. They commented on how upbeat and happy I always am when I come in. I thanked them for doing a great job and I left with a smile.

It made me glad because I'm glad they notice I try to be a source of happiness and friendliness to all. :yes


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Wow, great!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha, I don't know how much of a "triumph" it is, but it was a good experience nonetheless!


----------

